# thinking boutg adopting a stray



## WetLunGz (May 18, 2011)

So there are a coupel strays and atleast one feral cat roaming around outside my apartment complex. When we first moved here I thougt I saw a black cat a few times, I've definetly seen a goodsized orange tabby(feral I I think) I light tan tabby(stray) and now me and my gf have seen a much smaller black kitten. I came home two nights ago around midnight and saw the orange tabby run around the parking lot,, after parking I heard a tiny high pitched meow. I looked in direction of the tabby but cudnt see it, I heard meow again and looked up into the eyes of a tiny little black cat perched on the garahe overhang. It kept meowing its tiny lite sounds as I walked closer to it. But at that moment a car came in and scared it.so I went to my apartment aqnd after contemplating for 15 min bringing them food. Finally I grabbed a water bottle, a can of tuna and two small tuperwqare. I filled one with food the other wit water and placed by my car, I also thre a cpl pieces up on the perch where the cat was. I go back inside and about and hr later I hear some cat hissing by parking lot. So next morning I went to see if food was eaten, it was all gone. So I filled iot up again this time wit sum of my gf's cats dry food. Again next day it wqas gone,as I'm walking doown to fill it up again I see the tiny black cat(from here on out called Midnight) so I make a clicking sound and pull out sum food and put ti down by her. I noticed she had a collar but no name tage or ownr info. She ate some food then climbed into a tree to chase a squirrel(brave little thing she was barely bigger than the squirrel). After 5 minutes I jnotice she's stuck and can't come down. She starts meowin so I help her out tree. As I'm holding her she's trying to escape while I try to reassure her, finally she slips out and kinda walks away. I grab more food put it down she comes back. More food, she eats it. Finally she's decided she's had enough food and enoguh of me so she walks away. 

First question, should I be leaving food out or is that bad?

Should I "rescue" her? She looks rly young and I'm worried she mite not make it with the bigger cats around.

If I do rescue her will she ever adapt to being indoors or will she feel like a prisoner?

Also, I live wit my gf who alrdy has a 2/3 yr old female cat Connie. We are planning on leash training her so she can go outside so its feasable that if I took ion Midnight she cud ho oujtside daily.

Also how exp wud a vet visit be? I am currently unemployed but my gf works, but money is tite. We cud afford tp feed midnight but until I get a job medical services mite be unavailable.

Sorry for the long post but I am new to cats and really want to adopt one of my own. Ajny thought advice is appreciated


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

she sounds like she's about 4-5 months old? If she has a collar she should belong to someone or do you think she's been dumped? Cats should be introduced carefully, often they're kept in separate rooms in the beginning until their curiosity overcomes their initial, possible fear of each other. Sometimes they make friends quickly, sometimes it can take weeks. My cheapest vet visit was about 70USD, swollen eye treated with a cortison injection, most expensive was about 2000USD for life saving surgery. That taught me in a hurry to always insure cats, because choosing between your wallet and not being able to save a cat you've become attached to is a horrible experience.


----------



## WetLunGz (May 18, 2011)

yeah i figured she was anywhere form 3-6 months. her head was no more than 2-3inches(5-8cm) wide. body length from head to end of tail no more than 18 inches(45cm), and a really high pitched meow.

And as for the collar it looks like a pink collar with rhinestones no tag attached, although i will look closer. She seems healthy, maybe a little skinny, shes very convident(except when she got stuck in tree, although even then she tried to walk down tree). Im just worried cu when i picked her up off the tree she kept trying to get away, altho my gf said she was able to pick her up the night b4 cuz the kitty was following her around. If she has no owner info/tag, what should I do? I know i cant go out everyday and find her to give her food, i dont feel to comfortable leaving food out in the tray by my car cuz multiple cats run around back there, i guess for now im just gonna keep doing what im doing and if she decides one day to follow me, i can decide then if i wanna take her in. she is really cute, she even has a little white patch on her belly!

Also as for vet vist, if i did take her in i would need to take her to vet to get her shots, and possibly get spayed, etc so im more trying to figure out costs of initial visit to vet. thanks again for help


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Question, but is she fixed? If she's not.. you should right away..


----------



## WetLunGz (May 18, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> Question, but is she fixed? If she's not.. you should right away..


i have no idea. I met this cat 2 nights ago, today was first time ive touched/fed it. And i dont know what to do because she has a collar but no info, so she obivously is or was someones cat, but who knows if its lost or kicked out. but judging from er size i dont think shes been outside for too long....


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I suggest not leaving food out. The other cats will eat it, and if you have other wildlife around they will tend to eat also.

The cat may not want to be inside. My first outside fed cat, a large older ginger tom, did not want to be inside. The next one was a black and white 'gay' (what he got up to with next doors male cat is pure cat porno) who I'm not sure liked me, but always accepted food. It would enter the basement if I wasn't around and the door was open. 

I enticed the gray I feed now to come inside one time, to eat. I closed the outside door and went upstairs. When I came down again, the gray was not to be seen and the food remained uneaten. Later it came out from where it was hiding. I let it out and gave it the food, which it ate.

Enjoy your new little friend, but don't be surprised if she doesn't want to be an inside cat.

She will need to be spayed. Is there a TNR group nearby?


----------



## WetLunGz (May 18, 2011)

jusjim said:


> I suggest not leaving food out. The other cats will eat it, and if you have other wildlife around they will tend to eat also.
> 
> The cat may not want to be inside. My first outside fed cat, a large older ginger tom, did not want to be inside. The next one was a black and white 'gay' (what he got up to with next doors male cat is pure cat porno) who I'm not sure liked me, but always accepted food. It would enter the basement if I wasn't around and the door was open.
> 
> ...


cool thanks thats why im trying to get people opinions. I figured she was young enough that if she decided to stay with me she might get used to indoors, but i wasnt gonna b et my savings on it. I dont know what a TNR group is but there are TONS of vets where i live, and as bunch of shelters, but as for what i can afford im not sure. this is all new to me. I have NEVER lived with a cat before 6 months ago....i just feel bad and want to give this kitty a happy home.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree. 

Maybe Straymommy will help you with this this because she took a stray inside or another member. :/


----------



## WetLunGz (May 18, 2011)

i hope so, everytime i go outside i keep my eyes peeled for her, shes so small!!! I will try and take a picutre if i see her again.


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

A TNR is a trap-neuter-return scenerio. Basically, you snatch feral/stray cats, get them fixed, and return them to where they were. We have TNR group who only charges $35 to have a male neutered and $45 for a female spayed. Check around. Our Humane Society runs ours so see if they have a clinic set up somewhere.


----------



## WetLunGz (May 18, 2011)

Braxen said:


> A TNR is a trap-neuter-return scenerio. Basically, you snatch feral/stray cats, get them fixed, and return them to where they were. We have TNR group who only charges $35 to have a male neutered and $45 for a female spayed. Check around. Our Humane Society runs ours so see if they have a clinic set up somewhere.


Hmm interesting. i have not heard of this before so ill do some research. I would be suprised if i couldnt find one close to where i live. ill have to think about this....


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

it would be great if you could spay her as quick as possible. if shes not fixed, at her age she's gonna get pregnant any day now...


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Honestly, she's young enough that she will adapt to being indoors just fine, IMO. Especially because she was owned before. 

Catch her, take her to vet to see if she is microchipped and get her checked out and spayed ASAP. Then keep her in a safe room, away from your GF's cat, with her own litter box, toys, scratcher, food/water, while you post a sign or ask your neighbors if she's their cat. Post a sign at the humane society/ASPCA in case her owners look there. If no one responds, keep her. The members of this forum can give help with introducing her to your GF's cat. Everything should be much easier since she's still young.

Of course she squirmed a bit and tried to get away when you took her down from the tree--normal for a kitten IMO. She sounds like a sweetie!


----------



## WetLunGz (May 18, 2011)

paperbacknovel said:


> Honestly, she's young enough that she will adapt to being indoors just fine, IMO. Especially because she was owned before.
> 
> Catch her, take her to vet to see if she is microchipped and get her checked out and spayed ASAP. Then keep her in a safe room, away from your GF's cat, with her own litter box, toys, scratcher, food/water, while you post a sign or ask your neighbors if she's their cat. Post a sign at the humane society/ASPCA in case her owners look there. If no one responds, keep her. The members of this forum can give help with introducing her to your GF's cat. Everything should be much easier since she's still young.
> 
> Of course she squirmed a bit and tried to get away when you took her down from the tree--normal for a kitten IMO. She sounds like a sweetie!


Yeah shes really beautiful, i went looking for her this morning but couldnt find her so i put sum food where i fed her by hand yesterday, maybe shell come back...its funny how kitty ive spent no more than 5 minutes with has completely invaded my mind, its like all i think about when im at home. every30 min or hr ill peek out a few windows to see if i see her walkiing around. Ill keep this updated as new events arise. Thanks again for all the responses they've really helped.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats cats for you...you wait till she's crept up into your lap and fallen asleep purring and smiling...it beats most things in this world


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

As someone who's taken in a stray (or rescued any cat really), they choose you. Whether its that they know you can help them by giving them a home or simply to just make life easier-spaying and releasing or finding someone else to give them a home. They seem to be the most grateful long term as well.

It's been a little over two years ago that I took in Ginger-she was pregnant at the time and I knew that. I had no intention of ever taking in another cat, let alone a pregnant one. She was my world, my heart kitty and I think of her every day. Go with your gut. Take her to the vet, see if she's been spayed and/or is microchipped. If she is spayed and/or microchipped, you have a choice to make. Keep her or put her back outside. If she is spayed (and because you said she's wearing a collar), please don't assume that she has bad owners because they are letting her outside.

Good luck

Leslie


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

paperbacknovel said:


> Honestly, she's young enough that she will adapt to being indoors just fine, IMO. Especially because she was owned before.
> 
> Catch her, take her to vet to see if she is microchipped and get her checked out and spayed ASAP. Then keep her in a safe room, away from your GF's cat, with her own litter box, toys, scratcher, food/water, while you post a sign or ask your neighbors if she's their cat. Post a sign at the humane society/ASPCA in case her owners look there. If no one responds, keep her. The members of this forum can give help with introducing her to your GF's cat. Everything should be much easier since she's still young.
> 
> Of course she squirmed a bit and tried to get away when you took her down from the tree--normal for a kitten IMO. She sounds like a sweetie!


I second ...all of this.


----------



## WetLunGz (May 18, 2011)

Jack&Harley said:


> As someone who's taken in a stray (or rescued any cat really), they choose you. Whether its that they know you can help them by giving them a home or simply to just make life easier-spaying and releasing or finding someone else to give them a home. They seem to be the most grateful long term as well.
> 
> It's been a little over two years ago that I took in Ginger-she was pregnant at the time and I knew that. I had no intention of ever taking in another cat, let alone a pregnant one. She was my world, my heart kitty and I think of her every day. Go with your gut. Take her to the vet, see if she's been spayed and/or is microchipped. If she is spayed and/or microchipped, you have a choice to make. Keep her or put her back outside. If she is spayed (and because you said she's wearing a collar), please don't assume that she has bad owners because they are letting her outside.
> 
> ...


yeah i want to take another look at her collar to see if maybe theres info. I dont want to take somebodies cat away from them, although i sure wouldnt let a kitty that small outside in this area....lots of traffics, lots of pople, lots animals...o well, i didnt see her today. If i see her tomorrow i might take her to the vet thats just up the street, if nothing else maybe they know the owners....ill check back later


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

WetLunGz said:


> o well, i didnt see her today.


Don't give up looking for her. Before we brought my baby girl, Li'l Smokie, inside, it had been a week since she had been seen. My two younger sons found her on April 24, Easter Sunday. Needless to say, I was beyond happy. And taking your little one to the vet is an excellent idea. When we brought Li'l Smokie in, she was already 7 weeks pregnant. We had her spayed and the kittens aborted as she herself is a kitten and is a tiny little thing. I didn't think she'd have survived giving birth. And I was right. The vet said that in addition to being 7 weeks pregnant, she had 6 kittens in her. 

Good luck on finding your baby. Keep us updated.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You could call around at the rescues and inquire if there is a low cost spay/neuter clinic in your area. Our Humane Society in our area gets grants to do low cost s/n vaccinations. The HS and low cost s/n clinics sometimes gets grants and they do free s/n. Sometimes $10 s/n! Go to the feral section on Cat Forum and read the stickies on feral and outdoor cats~ TNR. Just because a cat or kitten has a collar doesnt mean it belongs to some one. They normally would have a tag or be microchipped if its a responsibile owner. FYI a female cat can get pregnant by5-6 months old.


----------



## WetLunGz (May 18, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> Don't give up looking for her. Before we brought my baby girl, Li'l Smokie, inside, it had been a week since she had been seen. My two younger sons found her on April 24, Easter Sunday. Needless to say, I was beyond happy. And taking your little one to the vet is an excellent idea. When we brought Li'l Smokie in, she was already 7 weeks pregnant. We had her spayed and the kittens aborted as she herself is a kitten and is a tiny little thing. I didn't think she'd have survived giving birth. And I was right. The vet said that in addition to being 7 weeks pregnant, she had 6 kittens in her.
> 
> Good luck on finding your baby. Keep us updated.


So i went out again at the same time i saw her a few days ago but no luck. I left food there again but i have no idea if shes eating it, another cat, or one of the many squirrels in the area. i will continue to keep looking for her once or twice a day and i will keep my fingers crossed she is OK. Its crazy to think such a tiny thing cud get pregnant. If i DO find her i will defintly take some pictures before i take her to the vet.


----------



## WetLunGz (May 18, 2011)

starting to get worried its been really cold and raining a little bit the last 2 days...although i noticed that the door on the shed next door is open so im hoping she went in there to stay warm/dry.


----------



## WetLunGz (May 18, 2011)

So I saw her again today. I played with her a little while, then decided to take her to a vet. I got in my car and started driving but thought id call a vet first. Well they said because she has a collar that she is most likely just an outdoor cat but that i could take it in to get it scanned for a micro chip. On the weay i realie i need a carrier. So i go to store to buy one, guess what i left my wallet at home. SO i went back home got my wallet and found my gf's carring case and brought it to car. I opend the door and she jumps out. So i decided not to force it on her. I put the carrier away and played with her for about 15 minutes in the backyard, and then she sat by me for a few minutes in the fornt yard before getting distartced by squirrels. Unfortunately because of the collar i dont think my gf will let me take it in, and let it live with us. IM really sad cuz this is the exact cat i would want. Happy (tail up ears forwards) a little cautious of me but not afraid, and once she warmed up to me she was adorable. While i was driving around with her in the car she was sitting peacefully on my lap resting her head on my arm. When we were playing in the back yard she was constantly giving my hand headbutts. Basically this cat is the opposite of my gf's cat, who if i walk into the room usualy walks away. neways im kinda sad now cuz i got to see how sweet Midnight was and I dunno if ill be able to take her in or not. I will try and post some pics...also she does seem bigger than i remember from our brief first encounter but still pretty small, with a very high pitched meow.


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

She really is a pretty kitty.

I read through this thread but my mind is scrambly today, so forgive me if this has already been said. If you decide not to take her in, you might want to remove her collar. A lady in my TNR group caught a stray once who had a collar on, but it was obvious it was put on him when he was a kitten and at that point he wasn't a kitten any more. The collar was embedded in his neck and the skin was starting to grow around it. The vet told her it was like he was slowly being strangled.

Also if you take off the collar and then another one suddenly appears on her, then you know she belongs to someone!

Try to talk the girlfriend into letting you take her in. It sounds like she loves you and she's picked you. So see, it's really not up to you. If you need help persuading your girlfriend, just put her on here. We'll work on her.


----------



## WetLunGz (May 18, 2011)

beamjoy said:


> She really is a pretty kitty.
> 
> I read through this thread but my mind is scrambly today, so forgive me if this has already been said. If you decide not to take her in, you might want to remove her collar. A lady in my TNR group caught a stray once who had a collar on, but it was obvious it was put on him when he was a kitten and at that point he wasn't a kitten any more. The collar was embedded in his neck and the skin was starting to grow around it. The vet told her it was like he was slowly being strangled.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the response, and no it hasnt been said yet but i was going to ask soon. The collar isnt tight right now cuz wen she scratches her neck it swirls around. I was also thinking if i rewmoved her collar and she shows up with a new one it would eitgher mean she has a home or kniws somebody whos giving away free collars so...atleast i know she got some food today and some love. I really want to take her in and my gf would be OK with it as long as she knew we weren't "stealing" a cat from somebody else, also we were planning on getting another cat when i got a new job, but sometimes you have to take life as it comes not necasarily as you plan it. Hopefully i see her again tomorrow. Can i post video on here? She had some really cute moments of rolling around in the dirt and then chasin squirrels. She was a sweetheart and i was said to say goodbye to her today, but hopefully there are plenty more hellos in the future.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes you can post videos here 

Can you buy her a collar tag and put a note in it? Like 'do I belong to someone'? See if you get a response from a potential owner after a few days.


----------



## WetLunGz (May 18, 2011)

Xanti said:


> Yes you can post videos here
> 
> Can you buy her a collar tag and put a note in it? Like 'do I belong to someone'? See if you get a response from a potential owner after a few days.


i could try if i see her again. The thing is i see her at night and during the day, so if she does has a home she doesnt seem to spend much time in it. its kinda fun to watch her run around and chase squirrels. she is a very confident kitty.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Chances are she has a home...but you know what? There are plenty of gorgeous kittys sitting in cages waiting either for adoption or being put to sleep...why not go down to a cat home and just have a look? I bet theres one sitting there right now who would steal your heart in a second and it looks like you'll always be able to have your little chats with midnight as well


----------



## WetLunGz (May 18, 2011)

faithless said:


> Chances are she has a home...but you know what? There are plenty of gorgeous kittys sitting in cages waiting either for adoption or being put to sleep...why not go down to a cat home and just have a look? I bet theres one sitting there right now who would steal your heart in a second and it looks like you'll always be able to have your little chats with midnight as well


yeah i plan on doing that once i get some work. It is just hard cuz she was behaving exaclty as i would hope my cat would act. very affectionate, yet also very confident and independent. So thats really the hard part for me, cuz right now i live with a cat that varies from afraid of me to ignoring me, although she is getting better. oh well, as it stands now Midnight will prolly stay where she is :-(. I might try the collar thing just to see but will see. Ill let u know if i see her again today.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

From the photos of her, I believe she has a home. She's in good condition...her fur is shiny, she's not real skinny, she's pretty clean etc. You've indicated that she disappears for long stretches and wasn't around in the rain...she was probably at home. 

There are tons of friendly lap cats in shelters and on Craigslist...you'll find what you're looking for when the time is right.


----------



## WetLunGz (May 18, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> From the photos of her, I believe she has a home. She's in good condition...her fur is shiny, she's not real skinny, she's pretty clean etc. You've indicated that she disappears for long stretches and wasn't around in the rain...she was probably at home.
> 
> There are tons of friendly lap cats in shelters and on Craigslist...you'll find what you're looking for when the time is right.


Yes I agree. I havent seen her since that day. But, i have noticed cat paw prints all over my car. I have also "met" 2 of the other strays. One is a small adult orange tabby, who was nervous, but trusted me enough to eat the food i was putting down and letting me pet it, and another black cat. Now i dont think it was Midnight for a couple reasons, 1 she was doing these longer drawn out, deeper meows, i couldnt see her collar, and instead of coming to me when i came out with food she would either look at me or run away. So basically i would hear the meows(which sounded sad/painful), and after about 15 minutes of thinking i could hear them, i looked out the window to see a black cat outside. I grab some food and head out to grab my mail and she is gone, so i leave a lil food and go inside. then i hear more meowing, this time in backyard, so i go out there and as im walking out she sees me and runs down this alley/backyard area. so i go 2 see if shes there, and she is sitting about 20 feet away looking at me, so i put down sum food and sit a foot or so away from it with my back to the cat. she continues to (high pitch)meeeeeeeee-(lower pitch)ooowww. so i figured i was scaring her so i went back inside. i continued to her sounds so this time i came heavily armed with a can of tuna, again she saw me and backed away(very unlike Midnight). so i put the can down for her and walked away, heard sounds for a few minutes. nothing since. just thought id update on the number of strays living here. I wonder if this black cat is related to Midnight, they look very simliar, although i guess most black cats do...


----------



## WetLunGz (May 18, 2011)

Another update:
I fed the orange tabby again today, I had seen him a cpl times but he wudnt trsut me, well today he did, and again I got me sum headbutts. After hanging out a bit he went his way I went mine. Later, I saw a black cat, I go outside and check and I see midnight after not seeing her for a few days. Then I see another black cat (I think it was the big black cat id seen earlier but it ran before I got a good look. After some more coaxing, I got midnight to come over. She at, headbutted and went away. But before she got away I took her collar off. Ill keep my eyes open to see if she comes back wit another...also the BBC when it was running away was showing off. It ran and jumped thru the gap between the fence sprinted to the wall of one fence, JUMPED ontop of the fence (a metal fence atleast 4 ft high) and jumped off witout breaking a stride...


----------

